# Cine Solo Strings Pizzicati not in sync



## MadLad (Apr 22, 2021)

Anybody else got this problem?

Violin 1, Viola and Cello play their pizzicati in sync but Violin 2 doesn't which means its pizzicati are basically unusable. In a string quartet I use two first violins for parts like this.

Is there some way to fix this or do I have to switch to Violin 1 every time I need a pizzicato in Violin 2?


----------



## Kanter (Apr 22, 2021)

I can't reproduce this on a Windows 10 machine, 4930K, 64GB RAM. What hardware are you getting this on?


----------



## AMBi (Apr 22, 2021)

Just tried it as well by routing everything to the keyboard and I'm not having that issue either


----------



## MadLad (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm specifically talking about the playback in Staffpad. It's probably a problem with the app not the library itsself.


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 22, 2021)

I notice in too, thought it's fairly slight.


----------



## MadLad (Apr 22, 2021)

It is a problem when you need a precise rhythm, though. I'm currently writing a string quartet movement with a groovy pizzicato rhythm and that sync issue is very audible there.

I mean, I can just use a second Violin 1 but it's one of those small annoyances of staffpad that they really should fix.


----------

